# Family Day: 30 gennaio 2016 ore 12. Circo Massimo di Roma.



## admin (29 Gennaio 2016)

Domani, sabato 30 gennaio 2016, andrà in scena al Circo Massimo di Roma il Family Day, manifestazione contro la legge sulle unioni civili. 

A Roma, per l'evento, sono attesi circa mille pullman. 

Il raduno inizierà alle ore 12. Alle 14, il via alla manifestazione che durerà fino alle ore 16:30.

Seguiranno notizie e aggiornamenti.


----------



## Carlo (29 Gennaio 2016)

Manifestazione giustamente tenuta al Circo (massimo). 
La solita religione che vuole imporre le proprie idee, anche a chi non è religioso.
Come già avvenuto per il divorzio e l'aborto. Nessuno li obbligava a divorziare, eppure volevano impedirlo a tutti (salvo poi farlo loro stessi).
E poi criticano i musulmani di intolleranza.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Gennaio 2016)

Mille pullman? cioè circa 40.000 partecipanti a un evento d'intolleranza, siamo messi proprio male...


----------



## Doctore (29 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mille pullman? cioè circa 40.000 partecipanti a un evento d'intolleranza, siamo messi proprio male...



Ma perche intolleranza??
Si puo anche non essere d accordo eh.
Tengo a precisare che sono favorevole alle unioni civili e all adozione anche alle coppie omosessuali...Solo sulla surroga ho delle perplessità indipendentemente se si è etero o no.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Gennaio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma perche intolleranza??
> Si puo anche non essere d accordo eh.
> Tengo a precisare che sono favorevole alle unioni civili e all adozione anche alle coppie omosessuali...Solo sulla surroga ho delle perplessità indipendentemente se si è etero o no.



Boh, mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere tanta partecipazione in solidarietà delle famiglie etero in difficoltà per la crisi...


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Gennaio 2016)

Medioevo day


----------



## Doctore (30 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Boh, mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere tanta partecipazione in solidarietà delle famiglie etero in difficoltà per la crisi...



mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere manifestazioni su tante cose...


----------



## Sotiris (30 Gennaio 2016)

premesso il rispetto di ogni opinione, lo dico da etero, mi pare veramente senza alcun senso logico non accettare il fatto che persone dello stesso sesso si possano innamorare ed essere genitori splendidi.
poi come ci sono genitori etero non idonei, sicuramente ci saranno genitori omosessuali non idonei, ma non accettare che una persona omosessuale debba avere gli stessi diritti (e doveri) di una persona etero mi pare veramente roba da medioevo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2016)

Solo in Italia potevano organizzare una cosa del genere .

Rispetto l idea degli altri ma qui si va veramente oltre , allora domani io organizzo una manifestazione perché quelli biondi non possono adottare figli e sposarsi .


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Gennaio 2016)

Beh spero per loro che si divertano a questa reunion. Vedere tutti assieme in una volta personaggi come Giovanardi, Maroni, la Mussolini (eh si proprio lei per il family day  ) è uno spettacolo da non perdere.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2016)

Che dire: probabilmente sarò fatto male io, ma considero questa roba una vera mostruosità. Questo è puro mercato del bestiame fatto con i bambini. E per come la penso, non potrò mai tollerare e supportare una roba del genere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che dire: probabilmente sarò fatto male io, ma considero questa roba una vera mostruosità. Questo è puro mercato del bestiame fatto con i bambini. E per come la penso, non potrò mai tollerare e supportare una roba del genere.



I due sono protagonisti di una storia particolare, prima o poi ci faranno un film 
e comunque la si veda è una coppia etero a tutti gli effetti... e faranno un figlio biologicamente loro

Probabilmente non conosci la loro storia.


----------



## Sotiris (30 Gennaio 2016)

secondo me la questione è questa, di base.

quando ci si innamora conta la persona, si guarda la persona.

può essere dello stesso sesso o dell'altro.

poi c'è anche una questione di attrazione sessuale, ed uno può essere attratto solo dall'altro sesso, da entrambi o solo dallo stesso sesso.

posto questo, per me, una famiglia può essere costruita sulla base di queste diverse relazioni, nel rispetto di quello che naturalmente è possibile, quindi essendo chiaro che uomo-uomo e donna-donna non possono avere un figlio naturalmente fra loro, bisogna creare le condizioni per cui il figlio di uno dei due sia considerato figlio di entrambi, così come un minore magari in orfanotrofio sia adottabile da entrambi.

allo stesso modo bisogna assicurare a due persone dello stesso sesso che si amano i diritti successori delle coppie etero.


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I due sono protagonisti di una storia particolare, prima o poi ci faranno un film
> e comunque la si veda è una coppia etero a tutti gli effetti... e faranno un figlio biologicamente loro
> 
> Probabilmente non conosci la loro storia.



Sì, vediamola pure come la famiglia modello italiana. La nuova famiglia Rossi...


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2016)

gente che manifesta contro i diritti degli altri, c'e' poco da aggiungere


----------



## Milo (30 Gennaio 2016)

Io sono 50 e 50 su questa discussione.

Sono favorevolissimo al fatto che una coppia gay abbia il diritto di sposarsi (in comune), è un loro diritto e anche loro devono avere la possibilità di essere felici.

Sono contrariatissimo alla possibilità di dare figli alle coppie gay, è una cosa innaturale e se una coppia gay non possono fare da soli figli ci sarà un motivo, fosse per me abolirei anche la possibilità di affittare uteri dall'estero... assurdo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, vediamola pure come la famiglia modello italiana. La nuova famiglia Rossi...



Ecco la cartina mondiale sui paesi che hanno una legge sui matrimoni o unioni civili (tutti quelli colorati):






C'è bisogno di aggiungere altro, siamo occidentali solo quando c'è da bombardare mussulmani?
ma non ci vergogniamo profondamente di essere uno degli ultimi paesi civili a non avere la regolamentazione,
che facciamo ci uniamo all'ISIS e dichiariamo guerra al decadente e froc.o occidente?


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2016)

*Secondo gli organizzatori, al Circo Massimo sono presenti 2 milioni di persone.*


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo gli organizzatori, al Circo Massimo sono presenti 1 milione di persone.*



ma non esiste proprio


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo gli organizzatori, al Circo Massimo sono presenti 2 milioni di persone.*



Aggiornato


----------



## Sotiris (30 Gennaio 2016)

1 milione di persone che sostengono esattamente cosa?
che un uomo può innamorarsi solo di una donna?
che una donna può innamorarsi solo di un uomo?
che l'eterosessuale deve avere più diritti dell'omosessuale?
che le coppie etero si amano più delle coppie omosessuali quindi devono avere più diritti sucessori?
che le coppie etero sono migliori a prescindere e sono le sole ad avere diritto a crescere figli?
.....

cosa sostiene questa gente?


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2016)

ma rotfl! quelli dell'organizzazione hanno pero' anche detto che sono arrivati a Roma 1500 pullman, con una media di 50 posti a bus sarebbero appena 75000 persone.. considerando chi, a titolo personale, sara' andato in treno/macchina/aereo piu' chi abita a Roma.. direi che il numero reale e' intorno alle 100mila persone. Sara' divertente vedere cosa dichiarera' la questura.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2016)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA si 8 milioni ...

Guardate Sky , se ci sono 100 mila persone son tante ... E vista la buffonata mio paiono pure troppe


----------



## Marilson (30 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA si 8 milioni ...
> 
> Guardate Sky , se ci sono 100 mila persone son tante ... E vista la buffonata mio paiono pure troppe



si ma chiaro, non superano i 100mila


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo gli organizzatori, al Circo Massimo sono presenti 2 milioni di persone.*



Mi auguro che oggi Dio sia molto distratto, in caso contrario temo molto per le loro anime...

a me hanno insegnato che Dio è amore, tolleranza e fratellanza, ma sono vecchio, probabilmente anche i cattolici si sono aggiornati.


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Gennaio 2016)

ovviamente non si sta parlando della cosa più importante, il dl cirinnà non parla minimamente di utero in affitto e nemmeno di adozioni ma semplicemente di adozione del figlio del partner come avviene per le unioni etero, anzi ci sarà bisogno di un autorizzazione del giudice e l'adozione non sarà immediata.
comunque family day 2007 e oggi, guarda caso quando nel 2007 si era vagamente parlato di unioni civili e oggi che è in discussione questa legge, family day o omofoby day?


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo gli organizzatori, al Circo Massimo sono presenti 2 milioni di persone.*



Dato che il Circo Massimo non può contenere più di qualche centinaia di miglia di persone, immagino che gli organizzatori abbiano fatto salire i partecipanti uno sulle spalle dell'altro per permettere a tutti di entrare.


----------



## Tic (30 Gennaio 2016)

2 milioni di persone non si sono viste nemmeno quando abbiamo vinto i mondiali


----------



## Kaw (30 Gennaio 2016)

Avevo cominciato questo discorso quando scoppiò il caso Sarri-Mancini.
Una levata di indignazione e moralismo per via di un insulto fatto a caldo durante una prtita di calcio.
Dopo due settimane migliaia di persone che vanno in piazza, proprio mentre si discute in parlamento del decreto sulle unioni civili, in quella che è a tutti gli effetti una chiara dimostrazione di discriminazione.
Viva la coerenza!!!

Vietare alle coppie omosessuali gli stessi diritto delle coppie etero è una violazione dei diritti talmente palese che non dovremmo nemmeno stare a parlarne.

Non capisco davvero poi che in modo legalizzare le coppie omosessuali possa rappresentare una mancanza o un attacco alla famiglia tradizionale. E poi la famiglia non è per forza quella che ci dicono loro, la familgia è quella cosa che ti crei tu nel corso della vita, sono le persone che scegli tu, le persone con le quali scegli di condividere la tua vita.


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Gennaio 2016)

questi credono che la terra sia piatta non mi stupisco che dicano di essere 2 milioni nel posto in cui i rolling stones, riempiendolo, staccarono 70mila biglietti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Gennaio 2016)

Va beh ma avete visto i " politici " che erano li ??? hahahaha ... 

la Meloni .. hahahahh ... cioè ma chi va ancora dietro alla MELONI ???


----------



## Doctore (30 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> 1 milione di persone che sostengono esattamente cosa?
> che un uomo può innamorarsi solo di una donna?
> che una donna può innamorarsi solo di un uomo?
> che l'eterosessuale deve avere più diritti dell'omosessuale?
> ...


no no no
non gli frega una saigaa della unioni civili o che si facciano le sforbiciate tra di loro le lesbiche...il nodo centrale della manifestazione è che venga negato agli omosessuali il fatto di poter aver figli tramite adozione,surroghe ecc...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> 1 milione di persone che sostengono esattamente cosa?
> che un uomo può innamorarsi solo di una donna?
> che una donna può innamorarsi solo di un uomo?
> che l'eterosessuale deve avere più diritti dell'omosessuale?
> ...



Difendono la famiglia naturale, anche la tua. La famiglia naturale deve avere più diritti e deve essere tutelata, non attaccata e danneggiata con la pretesa di presunti diritti.

Tra l'altro aver diritto non vuol dire nulla, una volta il creditore aveva diritto ad una parte del corpo del debitore se questi fosse stato insolvente, prendeva delle dita, una mano, un orecchio, era un diritto. I soldati avevano diritto ad una parte del bottino del saccheggio e una donna da violentare, anche quello era un diritto. Oggi vogliono che le coppie omosessuali abbiano diritto ad avere un bambino, per equipararli ad una famiglia naturale, cosa che non sarà mai. E' tutta una farsa, un travestimento un' aberrazione.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Gennaio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Difendono la famiglia naturale, anche la tua. La famiglia naturale deve avere più diritti e deve essere tutelata, non attaccata e danneggiata con la pretesa di presunti diritti.
> 
> Tra l'altro aver diritto non vuol dire nulla, una volta il creditore aveva diritto ad una parte del corpo del debitore se questi fosse stato insolvente, prendeva delle dita, una mano, un orecchio, era un diritto. I soldati avevano diritto ad una parte del bottino del saccheggio e una donna da violentare, anche quello era un diritto. Oggi vogliono che le coppie omosessuali abbiano diritto ad avere un bambino, per equipararli ad una famiglia naturale, cosa che non sarà mai. E' tutta una farsa, un travestimento un' aberrazione.



Mi chiedo come la mia famiglia possa essere danneggiata. Questa è una farsa, ad esempio.


----------



## Lollo interista (30 Gennaio 2016)

Che gente "triste"


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Gennaio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come la mia famiglia possa essere danneggiata. Questa è una farsa, ad esempio.



La tua famiglia non vive isolata ma è una parte della società, il degrado sociale quindi la danneggia. La famiglia è alla base della società, se oggi si sente il bisogno di un Family Day è perchè la famiglia è attaccata. Dovresti sapere che il socialismo e il comunismo sono contro alla famiglia e hanno sempre perseguito politiche antifamigliari, a favore dell'educazione dei giovani esclusivamente statale, contro il ruolo dei genitori e dei nonni e parenti in quanto depositari della tradizione.


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Gennaio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani, sabato 30 gennaio 2016, andrà in scena al Circo Massimo di Roma il Family Day, manifestazione contro la legge sulle unioni civili.
> 
> A Roma, per l'evento, sono attesi circa mille pullman.
> 
> ...



hanno ragione, no al riconoscimento della perversione.


----------



## Hammer (30 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma avete visto i " politici " che erano li ??? hahahaha ...
> 
> la Meloni .. hahahahh ... cioè ma chi va ancora dietro alla MELONI ???



Sì e la Mussolini? Presente con tanto di marito che va con le 14enni. Sono questioni private e non ho diritto di giudicarle, però quando ti esponi così convintamente sulla famiglia tradizionale mi viene un pochino da ridere


----------



## Hammer (30 Gennaio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> no no no
> non gli frega una saigaa della unioni civili o che si facciano le sforbiciate tra di loro le lesbiche...il nodo centrale della manifestazione è che venga negato agli omosessuali il fatto di poter aver figli tramite adozione,surroghe ecc...



Direi proprio di no. Ho sentito le parole di uno degli organizzatori sul palco davanti al pubblico, e diceva, testualmente, che il ddl è completamente da rifare. Non "la stepchild adoption è da rifare". Un altro politico di cui non ricordo il nome, perdonami, ha esplicitamente detto che l'intero ddl sarebbe un disastro. (che poi il ddl Cirinnà non tocca nemmeno l'utero in affitto o altre questioni riguardanti i bambini ad esclusione della stepchild)


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2016)

Impossibile stabilire quante persone ci fossero realmente, ma c'è da dire che erano davvero tante.

Se paragonati al flop grillino (dichiararono più di 100.000 presenze...) al Circo Massimo, questi erano davvero un milione...


----------



## Efferosso (30 Gennaio 2016)

Vorrei lanciare un piccolo spunto senza volere andare OT (con la grande premessa che a] non condivido il senso di questa manifestazione b] ognuno DEVE essere libero di pensarla come crede)

Molti, qui, ma anche in generale, pensano che la "secolarizzazione" "l'illuminismo" "la democrazia" "la supremazia delle leggi dell'uomo" siano capisaldi di una cultura superiore, di una vittoria dell'uomo, se vogliamo, per molti versi, dell'ateo sul credente.
In una grande discussione avuta proprio qui, quando si parlava di religione e di morale laica, è stato postato un video in cui un pensatore (francamente nemmeno ricordo il nome, ma immagino fosse una persona di grande spessore, il programma non era un cabaret qualsiasi) partiva dal concetto che non deve esistere una morale divina, diciamo, extraumana. La morale deve "essere discussa" tra le persone.
Bene.

Oggi, a detta della stragrande maggioranza delle persone qui dentro, si è riunito un "circo", un "medioevo day", soggetti "tristi" etc etc etc. Insomma, non siete d'accordo.
Voi vi rendete conto che, se non ci fosse una "legge al di sopra degli uomini" e loro fossero la maggioranza, voi sareste nel torto e loro nella ragione, a livello civile, legale, e morale? Sì?

Si arriva al paradosso in cui "gli atei progressisti" oggi criticano i "cristiani retrogradi" (e questa non l'ho capita, ma sono certo che la stragrande maggioranza di chi era oggi a Roma era di estrazione cristiana cattolica. Però, continuo a non capire il senso della protesta di carattere politico), dicevo, si arriva al paradosso in cui "gli atei progressisti" criticano i "cristiani retrogradi" perché custodi di una morale superiore, anche se sono in minoranza. In sostanza, si deve sottostare ad un nuovo tipo di leggi di stampo religioso, quelle atee.

Naturalmente, partendo dall'assunto (ipotetico) in cui i "pro family day" siano di più che non i "pro gay pride" e similari.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Gennaio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La tua famiglia non vive isolata ma è una parte della società, il degrado sociale quindi la danneggia. La famiglia è alla base della società, se oggi si sente il bisogno di un Family Day è perchè la famiglia è attaccata. Dovresti sapere che il socialismo e il comunismo sono contro alla famiglia e hanno sempre perseguito politiche antifamigliari, a favore dell'educazione dei giovani esclusivamente statale, contro il ruolo dei genitori e dei nonni e parenti in quanto depositari della tradizione.



Infatti quando torno a casa devo sempre consolare la mia povera madre che piange da mattina a sera per il degrado sociale che viene arrecato dai gay che vorrebbero sposarsi. Mio padre, poveraccio, perderà la sua attività per colpa di 'sti gay. Eh si, è davvero questo il degrado sociale. 

La parte del "comunismo" la sorvolerei proprio. Sembra poi che dovremmo vivere nelle tribù dove davanti al fuoco i miei avi si riuniscono per compiere qualche rituale. I miei nonni, per quanto li voglia bene, sono ignoranti e neanche poco. Uno a malapena riesce a parlare italiano. Cosa dovrebbero trasmettermi o avrebbero dovuto trasmettermi?
L'importante è crescere in un contesto civile e legale.


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Gennaio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma avete visto i " politici " che erano li ??? hahahaha ...
> 
> la Meloni .. hahahahh ... cioè ma chi va ancora dietro alla MELONI ???



La meloni ha annunciato di essere incinta, e lo è fuori matrimonio quindi se si dovesse sposare il suo partner potrebbe adottare suo figlio/a ma se il suo partner è donna no, chissà che nel frattempo non diventi lesbica...


----------



## Lollo7zar (30 Gennaio 2016)

Comunque le chiacchiere stanno a zero, sono ampiamente sotto i 70 mila dei rolling stones, direi sui 50 mila, la fiera della amatriciana ne avrebbe riuniti di più


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Gennaio 2016)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> La meloni ha annunciato di essere incinta, e lo è fuori matrimonio quindi se si dovesse sposare il suo partner potrebbe adottare suo figlio/a ma se il suo partner è donna no, chissà che nel frattempo non diventi lesbica...




Hahahaha geniale , il marito della meloni che " ama " 14enni si , ma i cattiviGay no ... Uhhhh


----------



## Sotiris (31 Gennaio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Difendono la famiglia naturale, anche la tua. La famiglia naturale deve avere più diritti e deve essere tutelata, non attaccata e danneggiata con la pretesa di presunti diritti.
> 
> Tra l'altro aver diritto non vuol dire nulla, una volta il creditore aveva diritto ad una parte del corpo del debitore se questi fosse stato insolvente, prendeva delle dita, una mano, un orecchio, era un diritto. I soldati avevano diritto ad una parte del bottino del saccheggio e una donna da violentare, anche quello era un diritto. Oggi vogliono che le coppie omosessuali abbiano diritto ad avere un bambino, per equipararli ad una famiglia naturale, cosa che non sarà mai. E' tutta una farsa, un travestimento un' aberrazione.



due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto ad amarsi.
due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto di vedere riconosciuto quest'amore esattamente com'è riconosciuto l'amore fra due persone di sesso diverso.
due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto a costituire una famiglia, esattamente come fanno due persone di sesso diverso, perché la famiglia naturale è quella fondata sull'amore fra due persone, a prescindere se amore etero od omosessuale.
due persone dello stesso sesso, di cui una o entrambe/entrambi abbiano figli propri devono avere diritto ad adottare i figli o il figlio dell'altro, così come accade per le coppie eterosessuali.
due persone dello stesso sesso, che passino tutti i controlli previsti per le coppie eterosessuali, hanno diritto ad adottare un bambino che si trovi in orfanotrofio ed a provare a regalargli un futuro migliore, senza che possa dirsi a priori che non possano essere buoni genitori solo perché dello stesso sesso.
ecc ecc ecc

la famiglia naturale è quella che nasce e cresce per volontà di due persone che si amano, e possono amarsi anche due persone dello stesso sesso, se non si accetta questa semplice considerazione si scade nell'ideologia, a mio avviso.


----------



## Efferosso (31 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto ad amarsi.
> due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto di vedere riconosciuto quest'amore esattamente com'è riconosciuto l'amore fra due persone di sesso diverso.
> due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto a costituire una famiglia, esattamente come fanno due persone di sesso diverso, perché la famiglia naturale è quella fondata sull'amore fra due persone, a prescindere se amore etero od omosessuale.
> due persone dello stesso sesso, di cui una o entrambe/entrambi abbiano figli propri devono avere diritto ad adottare i figli o il figlio dell'altro, così come accade per le coppie eterosessuali.
> ...



Beh, insomma, questa è un'affermazione funambolica anzi che no.


----------



## vota DC (31 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> due persone dello stesso sesso, che passino tutti i controlli previsti per le coppie eterosessuali, hanno diritto ad adottare un bambino che si trovi in orfanotrofio ed a provare a regalargli un futuro migliore, senza che possa dirsi a priori che non possano essere buoni genitori solo perché dello stesso sesso.
> ecc ecc ecc
> 
> la famiglia naturale è quella che nasce e cresce per volontà di due persone che si amano, e possono amarsi anche due persone dello stesso sesso, se non si accetta questa semplice considerazione si scade nell'ideologia, a mio avviso.



Ma non è che diventano automaticamente i genitori. Sono delle persone che hanno in affido o adozione un bambino, al massimo solo uno di loro può essere genitore, mai entrambi. E così sarà finché le lobby mediche non porranno un rimedio invece di fare certe pagliacciate (donne mucche partorienti, donne che donano cellule uovo e dopo tutto questo lavoro c'è solo un padre mentre l'altro maschio non serve a nulla) che non modificano per nulla la situazione.


----------



## Lollo interista (31 Gennaio 2016)

La famiglia "naturale" NON esiste dannazione,al limite si può parlare di "tradizionale". La famiglia è una costruzione sociale, ai tempi degli uomini delle caverne per esempio si copulava allegramente e i bambini erano allevati dalla comunità


----------



## Efferosso (31 Gennaio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> La famiglia "naturale" NON esiste dannazione,al limite si può parlare di "tradizionale". La famiglia è una costruzione sociale, ai tempi degli uomini delle caverne per esempio si copulava allegramente e i bambini erano allevati dalla comunità



Era una concezione diversa di famiglia, ma famiglia non è un concetto sociale.
Noi diciamo "famiglia" perché non andiamo più in giro a branchi. Ma il concetto quello è.

E' come dire che uno stormo o un branco è una costruzione sociale.

Ma ormai è così, non si può dire naturale, se no c'è mancanza di rispetto. Prendo atto. Non è logico, ma prendo atto.


----------



## Sotiris (31 Gennaio 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma non è che diventano automaticamente i genitori. Sono delle persone che hanno in affido o adozione un bambino, al massimo solo uno di loro può essere genitore, mai entrambi. E così sarà finché le lobby mediche non porranno un rimedio invece di fare certe pagliacciate (donne mucche partorienti, donne che donano cellule uovo e dopo tutto questo lavoro c'è solo un padre mentre l'altro maschio non serve a nulla) che non modificano per nulla la situazione.



non ho capito benissimo il tuo commento, dico sul serio e non in polemica.
comunque per me non c'è alcuna differenza fra una coppia etero che non può avere figli e quindi deve procedere all'adozione o ad inseminazione artificiale perché è sterile l'uomo, ecc ecc, ed una coppia omosessuale che non può avere figli perché entrambi dello stesso sesso. 
Trovo assurdo che la prima coppia abbia diritti e non li abbia la seconda, se questa era la questione.
E trovo altrettanto assurdo sostenere a priori che solo uomo+donna possono essere dei buoni genitori e invece no donna+donna o uomo+uomo.


----------



## vota DC (31 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> non ho capito benissimo il tuo commento, dico sul serio e non in polemica.
> comunque per me non c'è alcuna differenza fra una coppia etero che non può avere figli e quindi deve procedere all'adozione o ad inseminazione artificiale perché è sterile l'uomo, ecc ecc, ed una coppia omosessuale che non può avere figli perché entrambi dello stesso sesso.
> Trovo assurdo che la prima coppia abbia diritti e non li abbia la seconda, se questa era la questione.
> E trovo altrettanto assurdo sostenere a priori che solo uomo+donna possono essere dei buoni genitori e invece no donna+donna o uomo+uomo.



Ma appunto quelli non sono genitori. Possono essere famiglia (tipo Peter Parker o più di metà dei personaggi Disney sono allevati dagli zii e non vede mai i veri genitori, ma appunto li chiamano zii) o semplici affidatari estranei. Se un orfano rimane in orfanotrofio è chi gestisce l'orfanotrofio ad avere la patria potestà però non lo chiamano genitore, quindi non vedo perché delle persone diventano magicamente genitori quando svolgono la stessa funzione.
L'inseminazione artificiale è sempre una truffa tranne nel caso dove il padre fornisce spermatozoi e la madre la cellula uovo e quindi entrambi i membri della coppia sono genitori a tutti gli effetti caso che può capitare se la madre è fertile ma ha problemi di salute e non potrebbe gestire la gravidanza, altrimenti è una pagliacciata, soprattutto nel caso degli omosessuali dato che introdurre il proprio sperma in una donna anche se mediante laboratorio è una delle azioni meno gay che si possano fare.
Volendo le lesbiche sono avanti: madre che fornisce cellula uovo, madre 2 che fornisce i mitocondri e padre terzo incomodo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Gennaio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto ad amarsi.
> due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto di vedere riconosciuto quest'amore esattamente com'è riconosciuto l'amore fra due persone di sesso diverso.
> due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto a costituire una famiglia, esattamente come fanno due persone di sesso diverso, perché la famiglia naturale è quella fondata sull'amore fra due persone, a prescindere se amore etero od omosessuale.
> due persone dello stesso sesso, di cui una o entrambe/entrambi abbiano figli propri devono avere diritto ad adottare i figli o il figlio dell'altro, così come accade per le coppie eterosessuali.
> ...



Amare non può essere un diritto perchè uno non può essere privato di un sentimento. Non viene riconosciuto l'amore o il "diritto ad amarsi", viene riconosciuta la convivenza o l'esistenza di una coppia di fatto, che può anche non amarsi.
Si amano anche gli amici e i parenti, ma questo non implica l'adozione di un bambino. Perchè non implica nemmeno il sesso.
Il desiderio di adozione da parte degli omosessuali è la conseguenza del loro errare umano, utilizzano erroneamente i propri organi riproduttivi, ridotti a trastullo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (31 Gennaio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> La famiglia "naturale" NON esiste dannazione,al limite si può parlare di "tradizionale". La famiglia è una costruzione sociale, ai tempi degli uomini delle caverne per esempio si copulava allegramente e i bambini erano allevati dalla comunità



Le aquile formano coppie che non si separano per il resto della vita, è un costrutto sociale? La società viene dopo la natura, è la natura stessa che precede e forma la società, non il contrario. Il socialismo invece è un'inversione di come va il mondo, ha la pretesa di cambiare la natura umana per mezzo dell'ingengeria sociale.
Poi non c'è certezza di come vivessero i primitivi, tu alludi a vaghe teorie fatte da studiosi di sinistra che sono ideologicamente contro la natura, la famiglia e la tradizione, sono solo teorie create da socialisti per condurre la propria lotta politica. Fa specie poi che si ammicchi alla preistoria mentre accusano di medievalismo. Quel che è certo è che nel passato la famiglia naturale era sacra e le famiglie costituivano clan, tribù e popoli. Il socialismo è contro al nostro passato, contro alla famiglia, il clan, la tribù e il popolo. L'omosessualità è lo strumento di oggi per distruggere la tradizione. Addirittura i comunisti oggi sono dalla parte degli omosessuali mentre fino a pochi anni fa, giustamente secondo il loro punto di vista, venivano ammazzati in quanto impersonavano tutti i connotati della borghesia: individualismo, proprietà privata, consumismo, anticonformismo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2016)

Personalmente posso condividere una manifestazione pro famiglia (che c'è di male? Si fanno manifestazioni per mille cavolate una per dire che la famiglia è una cosa bella non ci vedo nulla di male) ma non mi piace molto trasformarla in una manifestazione "contro" altri..

Detto ciò penso che mentre sul tema unioni civili consentite anche ai gay si dovrebbe semplicemente prendere atto della situazione di fatto e quindi permettergli di unirsi civilmente come per gli etero sulla questione stepchild adoption penso meriti un approfondimento maggiore e poiché è una cosa che riguarda anche soggetti terzi un'eventuale legge andrebbe assolutamente passata al vaglio di un referendum..
Se non si permette alla gente nemmeno di intervenire direttamente in questi ambiti sociali di quale democrazia parliamo?!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Febbraio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Personalmente posso condividere una manifestazione pro famiglia (che c'è di male? Si fanno manifestazioni per mille cavolate una per dire che la famiglia è una cosa bella non ci vedo nulla di male) ma non mi piace molto trasformarla in una manifestazione "contro" altri..
> 
> Detto ciò penso che mentre sul tema unioni civili consentite anche ai gay si dovrebbe semplicemente prendere atto della situazione di fatto e quindi permettergli di unirsi civilmente come per gli etero sulla questione stepchild adoption penso meriti un approfondimento maggiore e poiché è una cosa che riguarda anche soggetti terzi *un'eventuale legge andrebbe assolutamente passata al vaglio di un referendum..*
> Se non si permette alla gente nemmeno di intervenire direttamente in questi ambiti sociali di quale democrazia parliamo?!



Qui mi trovi ampiamente d'accordo,
i referendum non dovrebbero essere solo abrogativi, ma su questi temi poco tecnici e molto etici dovrebbero assolutamente essere propositivi e anticipati rispetto alla realizzazione del disegno di legge.

Ovviamente non andrebbe tecnicamente proposta la bozza di legge, ma sottoposta tutta una serie di quesiti su cui poi appunto costruire la legge.
Per esempio rispetto alla questione omossesuale si potrebbero porre domande del genere:

Si, no al matrimonio parificato, (però senza diritti d'adozione)
Si no alle unioni civili,
Si no a alle varie forme di stepchild adoption per le coppie gay
Si no alle adozioni per le coppie gay

A mio parere passerebbero con larghissima maggioranza i primi tre quesiti e si boccerebbe il quarto.


----------



## Efferosso (2 Febbraio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qui mi trovi ampiamente d'accordo,
> i referendum non dovrebbero essere solo abrogativi, ma su questi temi poco tecnici e molto etici dovrebbero assolutamente essere propositivi e anticipati rispetto alla realizzazione del disegno di legge.
> 
> Ovviamente non andrebbe tecnicamente proposta la bozza di legge, ma sottoposta tutta una serie di quesiti su cui poi appunto costruire la legge.
> ...



D'accordissimo. E' l'unico genere di cose (quelle A-tecniche) su cui può pronunciarsi il popolo.
Io comunque non sono mica così sicuro che passerebbero tutti e tre i primi.
L'ultimo concordo non passerebbe.


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Febbraio 2016)

Una maggioranza che delibera sui diritti delle minoranze?!? Ma NON esiste


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Le aquile formano coppie che non si separano per il resto della vita, è un costrutto sociale? La società viene dopo la natura, è la natura stessa che precede e forma la società, non il contrario. Il socialismo invece è un'inversione di come va il mondo, ha la pretesa di cambiare la natura umana per mezzo dell'ingengeria sociale.
> Poi non c'è certezza di come vivessero i primitivi, tu alludi a vaghe teorie fatte da studiosi di sinistra che sono ideologicamente contro la natura, la famiglia e la tradizione, sono solo teorie create da socialisti per condurre la propria lotta politica. Fa specie poi che si ammicchi alla preistoria mentre accusano di medievalismo. Quel che è certo è che nel passato la famiglia naturale era sacra e le famiglie costituivano clan, tribù e popoli. Il socialismo è contro al nostro passato, contro alla famiglia, il clan, la tribù e il popolo. L'omosessualità è lo strumento di oggi per distruggere la tradizione. Addirittura i comunisti oggi sono dalla parte degli omosessuali mentre fino a pochi anni fa, giustamente secondo il loro punto di vista, venivano ammazzati in quanto impersonavano tutti i connotati della borghesia: individualismo, proprietà privata, consumismo, anticonformismo.



Stai sbagliando completamente target. La famiglia è stata un istituto centrale di tutti gli Stati a socialismo reale. La retorica dei Diritti civili è di matrice prettamente mercatista e borghese, non a caso accettata dagli USA e dall'UE, propagandata dal 90% media internazionali.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (3 Febbraio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto ad amarsi.
> due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto di vedere riconosciuto quest'amore esattamente com'è riconosciuto l'amore fra due persone di sesso diverso.
> due persone dello stesso sesso hanno diritto a costituire una famiglia, esattamente come fanno due persone di sesso diverso, perché la famiglia naturale è quella fondata sull'amore fra due persone, a prescindere se amore etero od omosessuale.
> due persone dello stesso sesso, di cui una o entrambe/entrambi abbiano figli propri devono avere diritto ad adottare i figli o il figlio dell'altro, così come accade per le coppie eterosessuali.
> ...



I figli non sono un diritto per nessun essere umano


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Febbraio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Stai sbagliando completamente target. La famiglia è stata un istituto centrale di tutti gli Stati a socialismo reale. La retorica dei Diritti civili è di matrice prettamente mercatista e borghese, non a caso accettata dagli USA e dall'UE, propagandata dal 90% media internazionali.



Negli stati socialisti la famiglia non è centrale, lo stato ha precedenza, e la famiglia senza proprietà privata è nulla. Negli USA e nell' UE la retorica die diritti civili è portata avanti dai radicali di sinistra, essenzialmente ex comunisti travestiti da liberali, non sono una tradizione ma sono antitradizionali.


----------



## Efferosso (4 Febbraio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Una maggioranza che delibera sui diritti delle minoranze?!? Ma NON esiste



Insomma la democrazia è un errore, detto in soldoni.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Negli stati socialisti la famiglia non è centrale, lo stato ha precedenza, e la famiglia senza proprietà privata è nulla. Negli USA e nell' UE la retorica die diritti civili è portata avanti dai radicali di sinistra, essenzialmente ex comunisti travestiti da liberali, non sono una tradizione ma sono antitradizionali.



Semmai liberali travestiti da radicali di sinistra. Per me i vari Ferrero, Boldrini,etc. della VERA sinistra non hanno nulla. I comunisti in Russia sono su posizioni che qui verrebbero tacciate di omofobia.

Quanto alla considerazione delle famiglia nei paesi socialisti, qualche esempio:
«Art. 190: La famiglia gode della protezione della società. Il matrimonio, e i rapporti giuridici nel matrimonio e nella famiglia, sono regolati dalla legge […].» (Costituzione della Repubblica Socialista di Jugoslavia, 1974) 

«Art. 35: Lo Stato protegge la famiglia, la maternità e il matrimonio. Lo Stato riconosce nella famiglia la cellula fondamentale della società e le attribuisce responsabilità e funzioni essenziali nell’educazione e nella formazione di nuove generazioni. Art. 36: Il matrimonio è l’unione liberamente decisa di un uomo e di una donna aventi capacità giuridica di contrarla, allo scopo di fare vita in comune […].» (Costituzione della Repubblica di Cuba, 1976) 

«Art. 53: La famiglia è posta sotto la difesa dello Stato. Il matrimonio si fonda sul consenso volontario della donna e dell’uomo; i coniugi hanno piena parità di diritti nei rapporti famigliari.» (Costituzione dell’Unione delle Repubbliche Socialiste Sovietiche, 1977) 

«Art. 49: Il matrimonio, la famiglia, le madri e i bambini sono protetti dallo stato […].» (Costituzione della Repubblica Popolare Cinese, 1982) 

«Art. 64: La famiglia è il nucleo della società. Lo Stato protegge il matrimonio e la famiglia. I cittadini maschi e femmine hanno il diritto di sposarsi in base ai principi di libero consenso, orientamento progressivo, monogamia e uguaglianza tra marito e moglie […]. Art. 65: Lo Stato, la società e la famiglia sono responsabili per la protezione, la cura e l’educazione dei figli.» (Costituzione della Repubblica Socialista del Vietnam, 1992) 

«Art. 67: Si riconosce la famiglia nelle sue varie tipologie. Lo Stato la proteggerà come nucleo fondamentale della società e garantirà condizioni che favoriscano integralmente il conseguimento dei suoi fini […]. Il matrimonio è l’unione tra uomo e donna, sarà fondato sul libero consenso delle persone contraenti, e sull’uguaglianza dei loro diritti, doveri e capacità legale.» (Costituzione della Repubblica dell’Ecuador, 2008). [L’art. 68 riconosce anche le unioni civili ma specifica che «L’adozione è riservata alle coppie eterosessuali»]. 

«Art. 75: Lo Stato protegge le famiglia come associazione naturale della società e come spazio fondamentale per lo sviluppo integrale delle persone […]. Art. 76: […] Lo Stato garantisce assistenza e protezione integrale alla maternità, in generale dal momento del concepimento, durante la gravidanza, il parto e il post-parto, ed assicura servizi di pianificazione familiare integrale basati su valori etici e scientifici […]. Art. 77: Si protegge il matrimonio tra un uomo ed una donna, fondato sul libero consenso e sull'uguaglianza assoluta dei diritti e dei doveri dei coniugi […].» (Costituzione della Repubblica Bolivariana del Venezuela, 2009)


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Febbraio 2016)

Kyle ma chi sei, Diego Fusaro?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Febbraio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Kyle ma chi sei, Diego Fusaro?


Hai poco da sghignazzare, nel mio piccolo vado predicando la trasfigurazione liberal delle sinistre da prima che spuntasse fuori Fusaro, personaggio sul quale peraltro ho delle riserve.


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Febbraio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Hai poco da sghignazzare, nel mio piccolo vado predicando la trasfigurazione liberal delle sinistre da prima che spuntasse fuori Fusaro, personaggio sul quale peraltro ho delle riserve.



Ma io sono d'accordo sull'americanizzazione della sx in Europa (non devi dire _nigga_ o _faggot_ ma se poi ci sono 45 milioni di poveri chissenefrega) ma non vedo perché aggiungere diritti alle minoranze (si, per me unioni civili, matrimoni omosessuali e adozione sono *diritti elementari*) faccia tornare indietro il muro e un mondo che, bene o male che sia, non c'è più


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo sull'americanizzazione della sx in Europa (non devi dire _nigga_ o _faggot_ ma se poi ci sono 45 milioni di poveri chissenefrega) ma non vedo perché aggiungere diritti alle minoranze (si, per me unioni civili, matrimoni omosessuali e adozione sono *diritti elementari*) faccia tornare indietro il muro e un mondo che, bene o male che sia, non c'è più



Credo si possa benissimo creare un modello di unione civile che comporti diritti e doveri simili al matrimonio senza per questo andare a chiamare matrimonio l'unione di due omossessuali (che oltretutto nel caso di due uomini anche solo dal punto di vista lessicale è ridicola) e su questo sono d'accordo, anche perché onestamente anche per le coppie di fatto eterosessuali può essere interessante per molte coppie che magari non si vogliono sposare (benché in quel caso non capisco cosa vieti di contrarre un matrimonio civile)..

Sulle adozioni anche per me sono un diritto, un diritto del bambino orfano di avere un padre e una madre. Non è un diritto degli adulti di veder soddisfatto il loro desiderio di allevare un figlio..nell'adozione il 99% dell'interesse dev'essere fatto per il bambino, quindi se anche venisse legalizzata l'adozione per le coppie gay è chiaro che la presenza di un padre e una madre sarebbe un criterio preferenziale e considerando le file che ci sono per le adozioni direi che comunque sarebbe dura che gli venisse affidato..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (5 Febbraio 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma io sono d'accordo sull'americanizzazione della sx in Europa (non devi dire _nigga_ o _faggot_ ma se poi ci sono 45 milioni di poveri chissenefrega) ma non vedo perché aggiungere diritti alle minoranze (si, per me unioni civili, matrimoni omosessuali e adozione sono *diritti elementari*) faccia tornare indietro il muro e un mondo che, bene o male che sia, non c'è più



Dal punto di vista tecnico - giuridico, non ha neppure senso parlare di diritti in questa materia.
Il matrimonio non è un diritto, è il potere/facoltà di contrarre vincoli e doveri personali. I diritti che ne derivano, come la pensione di reversibilità, sono un corollario di tali vincoli, ed in genere sono previsti da fonti estranee al diritto di famiglia, ma non costituiscono il proprium del matrimonio.
Avere figli non è un diritto per nessuno, dal mio punto di vista è l'ABC del pensiero.
io penso siano questioni delicate da valutare singolarmente senza fanatismi, non ci trovo niente di così elementare.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Amare non può essere un diritto perchè uno non può essere privato di un sentimento. Non viene riconosciuto l'amore o il "diritto ad amarsi", viene riconosciuta la convivenza o l'esistenza di una coppia di fatto, che può anche non amarsi.
> Si amano anche gli amici e i parenti, ma questo non implica l'adozione di un bambino. Perchè non implica nemmeno il sesso.
> Il desiderio di adozione da parte degli omosessuali è la conseguenza del loro errare umano, utilizzano erroneamente i propri organi riproduttivi, ridotti a trastullo.



"amarsi" e "volersi bene" sono due concetti molto diversi, che vedo non hai chiari.
per il resto rabbrividisco sugli ultimi periodi del tuo commento "errare umano" "utilizzano erroneamente i propri organi riproduttivi" ma mi taccio, non credo si possa dialogare con chi si pone in tali termini, né è mio interesse farlo con un individuo consimile.


----------



## Sotiris (6 Febbraio 2016)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma appunto quelli non sono genitori. Possono essere famiglia (tipo Peter Parker o più di metà dei personaggi Disney sono allevati dagli zii e non vede mai i veri genitori, ma appunto li chiamano zii) o semplici affidatari estranei. Se un orfano rimane in orfanotrofio è chi gestisce l'orfanotrofio ad avere la patria potestà però non lo chiamano genitore, quindi non vedo perché delle persone diventano magicamente genitori quando svolgono la stessa funzione.
> L'inseminazione artificiale è sempre una truffa tranne nel caso dove il padre fornisce spermatozoi e la madre la cellula uovo e quindi entrambi i membri della coppia sono genitori a tutti gli effetti caso che può capitare se la madre è fertile ma ha problemi di salute e non potrebbe gestire la gravidanza, altrimenti è una pagliacciata, soprattutto nel caso degli omosessuali dato che introdurre il proprio sperma in una donna anche se mediante laboratorio è una delle azioni meno gay che si possano fare.
> Volendo le lesbiche sono avanti: madre che fornisce cellula uovo, madre 2 che fornisce i mitocondri e padre terzo incomodo.



quindi per te i genitori sarebbero tali solo se biologici?
ok, quindi anche le coppie etero non possono adottare per te?
spiegati, grazie.


----------



## Andrea89 (6 Febbraio 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Amare non può essere un diritto perchè uno non può essere privato di un sentimento. Non viene riconosciuto l'amore o il "diritto ad amarsi", viene riconosciuta la convivenza o l'esistenza di una coppia di fatto, che può anche non amarsi.
> Si amano anche gli amici e i parenti, ma questo non implica l'adozione di un bambino. Perchè non implica nemmeno il sesso.
> Il desiderio di adozione da parte degli omosessuali è la conseguenza del loro errare umano, utilizzano erroneamente i propri organi riproduttivi, ridotti a trastullo.



Leggere certe cose mi fa sanguinare gli occhi.

Ma in fondo io sono il soldato Joker, un brutto ateo comunista.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (7 Febbraio 2016)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Quanto alla considerazione delle famiglia nei paesi socialisti, qualche esempio:



Le costituzioni valgono poco o nulla e quelle socialiste ancor meno. Allora siccome l'Italia è fondata sul lavoro non ci dovrebbe essere il problema disoccupazione, siccome siamo tutti uguali di fronte alla legge non c'è bisogno di manifestazioni, il popolo è sovrano e via con altre amenità. La realtà dei fatti è diversa.

L'ideologia comunista è anti-famigliare. Se dei Paesi socialisti, come l'Urss, si son dovuti ricredere, sostenendo la famiglia, l'han dovuto fare solo per ragioni di realpolitik.
Nel 1917 fu introdotto il divorzio nell' URSS, ma nel dopoguerra fu quasi vietato:

_H. Chambre, nel suo “Il marxismo nell’Unione Sovietica”, ricorda che gli effetti di questa legislazione, e della cultura che vi è sottesa, sono l’instabilità della coppia coniugale, l’insicurezza dei fanciulli, l’aumento del numero dei figli per i quali la donna non percepisce pensione alimentare, l’incremento del disagio minorile… A sua volta F. Navailh, in “Storia delle donne” (Laterza), nota che tale “libertà degenera dando luogo ad effetti perversi. L’instabilità maritale e il rifiuto massiccio di figli sono due tratti caratteristici del tempo. Gli aborti si moltiplicano, la natalità cala in modo pauroso, gli abbandoni dei neonati sono frequenti. Gli orfanotrofi, sommersi, diventano dei veri mortori. Aumentano gli infanticidi e gli uxoricidi. Effettivamente i figli e le donne sono le prime vittime del nuovo ordine delle cose. L’aggravarsi delle condizioni delle donne (soprattutto in città) è evidente. I padri abbandonano o se ne vanno di casa, lasciando spesso una moglie priva di risorse. La procedura di divorzio mediante una semplice richiesta unilaterale incoraggia gli atteggiamenti più cinici…Gli assegni familiari sono anch’essi aleatori…”._


----------



## vota DC (7 Febbraio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> quindi per te i genitori sarebbero tali solo se biologici?
> ok, quindi anche le coppie etero non possono adottare per te?
> spiegati, grazie.



Per forza di cose è così, lo dice anche la parola stessa. L'affido non deve essere adozione e deve prevedere i parenti più stretti, un orfano è meglio che stia con gli zii piuttosto che finire in mezzo a sconosciuti che si fingono genitori, se i parenti sono un disastro tanto vale che rimanga in orfanotrofio.


----------

